# Add Your Location!!!



## Toby_H (Mar 27, 2011)

It’s a minor non-required piece of information but there are a few ways that listing it becomes useful:

1) Knowing what continent people are on helps when suggesting brands, breeders and suppliers.

2) Some items, Cypress Mulch for example, are far more available in some regions and not at all available in others. Listing your location can help us give suggestions that are more personally accurate for you.

3) For those in a place where English is not their first language, listing your country will help us to realize English is not your first language. Personally, I choose to avoid slang terms and try to use better grammar and punctuation when writing to someone whose first language is not English. 

4) Many of us ask about or talk about keeping or taking our Tegus outside. The best answer to the question will obviously vary from location to location, and the experience behind the responder will also vary based on location.

5) Lastly and possibly most importantly, it’s nice to know who lives near you. Anthony came to meet my Tegu before confirming his decision to buy one himself. Then after he bought his I got to visit him and again see the adorable little green head. Later we split an order of frozen food to save shipping costs. 

Location is not a mandatory field and I agree that it should be listed on a voluntary basis only. Also keep in mind it only needs to be as detailed as you choose. I hope each of you take a moment to consider the pros and cons to listing your location and then update it as you see fit. 

Thanks for listening to / reading my little rant!


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm in Beaverton, OR (USA). Right outside Portland. :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## reptastic (Mar 27, 2011)

You know having my location availible helped me tremendously....a member who lives in a town close by was able to house my 2 tegus after my house burned down...by having that information availible he saw that we were not far from each other and was able to help me out


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 27, 2011)

reptastic said:


> You know having my location availible helped me tremendously....a member who lives in a town close by was able to house my 2 tegus after my house burned down...by having that information availible he saw that we were not far from each other and was able to help me out



Great real life example of a reason to add it! now go add it


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Mar 27, 2011)

Dufferin County, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 27, 2011)

Its been resolved...just made a thread to show everyone how to fix their location


----------



## james.w (May 19, 2011)

C'mon guys this helps alot.. add your location.


----------



## Hippo (May 19, 2011)

San Antonio TX ftw!


----------



## Kebechet (May 19, 2011)

Portland Oregon here  I'm the local crazy Portlandian Lizard Walker XD


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 19, 2011)

_I had my info up but didn't notice it wasn't any more until now,... didn't updated my profile after the switch._


----------



## james.w (Aug 1, 2011)

We seem to have alot of new members, so I thought I would bump this up.


----------



## Nytes_Haven (Aug 2, 2011)

*Daytona Beach, Florida, near the Datyona 500 Speedway....*


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 2, 2011)

Reno Nevada


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 2, 2011)

Martha's Vineyard, MA


----------



## adam1120 (Aug 2, 2011)

Kingsville TeXas worst town ever


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 2, 2011)

pine bush NEW YORK. orange county ny is better to say tho cuz pine bush sucks


----------



## Big Dave (Aug 2, 2011)

Calgary, Canada.


----------



## Joshjack90 (Aug 2, 2011)

Cincinnati Ohio, hamilton/clermont county


----------



## TeguLouie (Aug 3, 2011)

seal beach, ca


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 3, 2011)

When Bobby ran the site our old avatars showed our location "if" you had given your location, which I had. Didn't realize it didn't switch over albeit I did as many others had to re-register. Thanks to this thread and the OP for mentioning this.

I believe it is invaluable on just about any kind of forum to have others know your location in order that any questions you may have about your area can be answered based on the location you have provided.


...Jefroka


----------



## got10 (Aug 3, 2011)

long island NY


----------



## james.w (Aug 3, 2011)

got10 said:


> long island NY



add it to your profile so it shows up next to you post count and reputation.


----------



## Friedasian (Aug 5, 2011)

Brooklyn, New York !!


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 25, 2011)

bump


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bump?


----------



## numarix (Nov 25, 2011)

Long Island, NY


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 25, 2011)

Houston, Texas.


----------



## Aardbark (Nov 25, 2011)

Binghamton, Ny


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 25, 2011)

Sirhc401 said:


> Bump?



I noticed an increase in posts asking where others were from, if anyone was near by. I thought this might help. Or adding locations to your profile, it shows up under number of posts and rep points.

I think locations are kind of nice to know because its a great way to keep in contact with local members. I don't know of anyone too close to me but there have been times in the past where forum members (this site and others) would help others locally, watching their herps, helping with food, general care, etc.

If you meant to ask what a bump is, its just a way to help get a thread back to the top of the active posts. I had to dig a bit to find this one lol.


----------



## james.w (Mar 26, 2012)

Im gonna bump this back up. It is especially helpful when you post a for sale ad. Put your location in your profile!!!!


----------



## m3s4 (Mar 26, 2012)

Bump for Tegus in Colorado...

Added to profile as well.


----------

